# Ergon Saddles



## hardtail1416 (Oct 18, 2019)

Been riding for about a year. Looking for a more comfortable saddle. Considering the two below.

Has anyone tried the Ergon SM Sport or SMC Sport Gel saddle? Other saddles?

https://www.ergonbike.com/en/product-details.html?a=saettel&anr=44001000&s=smmtb

https://www.ergonbike.com/en/product-details.html?w=mountain&a=saettel&anr=44030042&s=smcmtb

Additional data:

Sit bones-appx 12.5cm
Weight-250 lbs.
Height 5'8"
Prefer 160 mm saddle width
Probably would like one with the relief channel

Tried the WTB Kona last week. Even though it fits me a bit better than my original saddle. I hope I can find one that is a bit more dialed for me. It has a shorter nose section than some. After trying it I think I like the longer length of around 180mm better.


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

The weight limit doesn't work for me.


----------



## mrallen (Oct 11, 2017)

hardtail1416 said:


> Been riding for about a year. Looking for a more comfortable saddle. Considering the two below.
> 
> Has anyone tried the Ergon SM Sport or SMC Sport Gel saddle? Other saddles?
> 
> ...


Saddle comfort is a really personal thing, which is why they make so many different types and the only way to really know if one works for you is to ride it. That said because we stand up so often on our mountain bikes, you are less likely to need the perfect fit than on a road bike.

I've tried both the SM Pro and the SMC and actually ride both on different bikes. The SMC is really comfortable. it's a little wider than the Pro (which I believe is the same as the Comp, but with different rails or material). The Pro is also comfortable and easier to get move around on with the saddle up when you are out of the saddle since it's narrower. The channel is excellent. Since they aren't that expensive relative to other saddles, it's worth giving one a try. At your preferred saddle width, I believe the SMC should work for you.


----------



## waltsdog (May 13, 2020)

I'm a little heavier & taller than the OP and have tried an SMC Gel among a plethora of other saddles looking for something that was not a torture device. The Ergon didn't work for me at all, same as various WTB saddles. 
I'm fairly comfortable on a Brooks B17 but I've just put a Selle SMP TRK Gel L on my fat bike and it is the most comfortable saddle I've ever sat on. Can easily do a couple of hours on it in street clothes. 
Unfortunately, the best advice seems to be just to try a bunch of saddles until you find the one that works.


----------



## hardtail1416 (Oct 18, 2019)

Update:

I am new to trying out saddles and am trying to learn what traits I like.

I rode a Ergon SM Sport Men's in med/large for two rides. Specs: 16o mm wide 269mm long.
My impressions are that it seems a bit hard. I mean you can press with your thumb into the seat area and it may give 1/4" or less but it still feels hard on your sit bones. 
I would not want it any more narrow and 10-15mm wider would be ok for me. The channel does help but I get the impression that a bit more channel would be better. Saddle nose length seems fine a but I tried one with a 280mm nose that I liked a bit better. Their might be a few seconds the saddle does feel comfortable for me. I also sometimes feel like I'm sitting on a 2x4 board on edge.

This saddle is probably better than my everyday saddle for me. But I feel I need to explore wider and more plush options with maybe a larger relief. I guess I can say it is definitely there and I am not able to forget it. I look forward to a ride where I don't think about the discomfort of the saddle.

I have ordered the Ergon SMC Sport Gel Men and the Selle SMP TRK Gel saddles. Will update later.


----------



## Pasta4lnch (May 29, 2020)

fwiw I was looking for the same size saddle, but one that can hold more weight. I went w the WTB comfort. Not the sexiest thing, but it's been great so far...

I used to constantly have to shift positions and have all kinds of pain after the ride w my old seat. I honestly haven't thought about it since I put it on. No pain, no shifting positions etc, just works...


----------



## hardtail1416 (Oct 18, 2019)

I tried out the Ergon SMC Sport Gel last night for a short 20 minute ride around the neighborhood. This unit is just slightly wider and with a padding that feels 50% greater based on feel as compared to Ergon SM Sport. It also has a slightly wider relief channel compared to the Ergon Sm sport saddle.

I noticed immediately this was a much better saddle for me due to width and cushion. This is the forth saddle I've tried and is the first that I can say, has possibilities during this short ride.

As a complete beginner at this, I can say to other newby's that not all saddles are the same. When you get one that is sized better for you it will be easily noticeable.

I will try this Ergon SMC Sport Gel saddle on longer rides to see how it does. I


----------



## Justforyou (Mar 28, 2021)

Hi

Sent from my TECNO CE8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hardtail1416 (Oct 18, 2019)

The above photo compares the shape of Ergon SM Sport (top photo) to the Ergon SMC Sport Gel.









The above photo compares the Ergon SMC Sport Gel (top photo) to the Selle SMP TRK.

It has been awhile since I started this thread. I have settled on the Ergon SMC Sport Gel saddle for me. It is slightly wider and fits my seat bones better and the cutout is good. I do like the larger cut out on the Selle saddle but I did feel a pronounced edge on each side of the cut out which became uncomfortable for me.

I am a novice at saddles but can say this after trying several out. None of them feel as comfortable as your lazy boy recliner. They all feel like your sitting on a wooden fence but some are just a bit more comfortable than others. I wish I could have started with the two in the bottom photo because they both are good saddles. It really is such a personal thing, what fits one person may not fit the next.


----------



## stonant (Mar 11, 2016)

Depending on your weight I would also consider SQ Labs saddles.


----------



## masonmoa (Jul 11, 2011)

stonant said:


> Depending on your weight I would also consider SQ Labs saddles.


I concur. I use SQ 160mm saddles that are technically labelled as "touring" and love it. In fact, I wish I'd realized way earlier how much better a wider saddle is for me. My prior smaller WTB's causes a lot of hamstring tendon irritation and thus caused me a lot of hip pain.


----------



## ChefLeo (Sep 16, 2018)

I’ve gone through more saddles than I care to admit. It comes down to your own body and riding style of the bike it’s going on.

I currently have a specialized power, brooks cambium and wtb Silverado. All suit the bikes they are on well but one may not work with another given all three bikes are so different.


----------

